# Best Deal On Generators..yamaha/honda???????



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Going to buy a generator.Looking at the yamaha ef30ise or the Honda eu3000.I will be using it on tailgate parties or social events.Not in campgrounds. No hook up at a campground.The Allen family wont camp.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

n2striper said:


> Going to buy a generator.Looking at the yamaha ef30ise or the Honda eu3000.I will be using it on tailgate parties or social events.Not in campgrounds. No hook up at a campground.The Allen family wont camp.


Welcome to the Outbakers party!

I saw an ad in the back of Trailer Life mag this month. They advertised the Honda EU 3000 for $1675 free shipping.

Yam, Kawi, Honda. I went with the Honda because I could get it serviced localy if I had problems.

Of the 3 I would buy the one you can get service near you. These inverter type are alittle above your local small engine repair guy.

I haven't had an issue with my pair of EU3000's in 4 years but you never know.

Happy shopping!


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

We have the Honda EU3000 and are very happy with the performance. We just used it for dry camping at the beach last week. It ran for about 60 hrs with very little off time. The unit was so quiet we were able to run it day and night without disturbing the other campers.
It maintained voltage perfectly 120V loaded or not.

Calvin


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I had a Yamaha and loved it. Came with features that the Honda didn't - like wheels! Never had any problems with it; quiet and ran like a charm. I shopped around and got a good price and when I sold it barely took any hit on it.


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

I was lucky enough to try out the Kipor, Yamaha and Honda on separate weeks of hunting camp. Since I had worked for the Department of Environmental Quality, I borrowed a decibel meter to make my own tests. Each machine had been used for less than 120 hours. Each was stock as it came out of the box. My results were: Kipor - average 67 db under microwave load. Yamaha - 65 db under microwave load. Honda - 51 db under microwave load. All my hunt'n buddies (guys and gals) all preferred the Honda EU3000 IS. The reading were taken from the same distance from each; 10 feet from the exhaust side of the unit.

This hunting season they are really going to be impressed. I bought the remote control start/stop module from Hayes for the Honda EU3000IS (my purchase). Though the company does a lousy job marketing, theirs is so much better than Sun Enterprises. I bought the Sun first and found out how cheap and lousy it was.

Check out my carry cart. It can be pumped up to load if necessary; otherwise it is attached to the cart.

Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I am not disputing the quiteness of the other brands but a cheap chinese
one is not a rated a heck of lot louder and at 350.00 it is worth looking at for the intended purpose.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

My DW is dreading the day I come home with another toy, I mean tool, for the TT. Since we are discussing generators, will the Honda 3000 power the A/C? I want to make sure that whatever I buy will power it. We are in Arizona and I really like my A/C and some of the campgrounds or outback (no pun intended) areas do not have electric.

Please let me know the size needed.

Jim and Sandy


----------



## mellonhead (Jul 20, 2007)

Purchased the XP4400E from www.maxtool.com and love it. Less noise that my neighbors honda and was $479.99 delivered to my door. Quiet, key start, good tires and pull handles. Wish the tank was a little bigger but other than that its great. Runs my OB no prob. Put Royal purple synthetic in it and should be good for a while.

Mellonhead


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

3ME said:


> My DW is dreading the day I come home with another toy, I mean tool, for the TT. Since we are discussing generators, will the Honda 3000 power the A/C? I want to make sure that whatever I buy will power it. We are in Arizona and I really like my A/C and some of the campgrounds or outback (no pun intended) areas do not have electric.
> 
> Please let me know the size needed.
> 
> Jim and Sandy


Yes, it does just fine on the A/C in the 28KRS







; however struggles if you try to use the microwave at the same time







.

Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your input.Where did you buy your unit(s) at? The xp4400e is a great deal.However, it is not 'digital' friendly. I sometimes do catch-up work and use it while camping. Also, will be reporting real-time from camping on this site.
















Catch-up work is with the laptop.Thats why I need a digital friendly generator.Thanks for all the input.

I have had 2 yamaha outboards and they IMO are the best.I have a four stroke fuel injected 115hp that still has 230lbs compression on all four cylinders.The engine has 590 hours and has been on amsoil since break in. My new gen WILL be on amsoil.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

TrippHammer said:


> This hunting season they are really going to be impressed. I bought the remote control start/stop module from Hayes for the Honda EU3000IS (my purchase). Though the company does a lousy job marketing, theirs is so much better than Sun Enterprises. I bought the Sun first and found out how cheap and lousy it was.


 Okay Tripp, why is the Hayes so much better? I have the Sun and though I wasn't overly impressed with it, it has worked flawlessly for the year I've been using it - Your hunting buddies will be impressed by the way.

What's the dif between the Hayes and the Sun? How much was the Hayes? Just want to know in case the Sun decides to fail.

Scott


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Northwest tools had the lowest price when I bought my Honda. Do a search.


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> This hunting season they are really going to be impressed. I bought the remote control start/stop module from Hayes for the Honda EU3000IS (my purchase). Though the company does a lousy job marketing, theirs is so much better than Sun Enterprises. I bought the Sun first and found out how cheap and lousy it was.


 Okay Tripp, why is the Hayes so much better? I have the Sun and though I wasn't overly impressed with it, it has worked flawlessly for the year I've been using it - Your hunting buddies will be impressed by the way.

What's the dif between the Hayes and the Sun? How much was the Hayes? Just want to know in case the Sun decides to fail.

Scott
[/quote]

Scott, when I got the Sun, I found out that the range would be insufficient (never could get it to work at even 100 feet even with the antenna exposed); required cutting and resoldering wires (which means more difficulty returning it to the original if necessary); took considerably more time to install; didn't work the choking mechanism as reliably; caused a battery drain even when not in use. The Hayes worked at 270 feet reliably (both tests were line of sight); no wire cutting or resoldering; the choking mechanism works well everytime (albeit it sure doesn't look like it will); no battery drain when not in use. The reason I tried them both was that I thought I would become a dealer/installer for one of them. I ended up not doing so because the both have some pretty hokey requirements that I personally didn't feel comfortable diving into.
I guess it's not fair carrying out this discussion anymore since it would be stealing the original intention of the thread. PM me if you need any other info on it. Take Care, Tripp


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

TrippHammer said:


> I guess it's not fair carrying out this discussion anymore since it would be stealing the original intention of the thread. PM me if you need any other info on it. Take Care, Tripp


 Agree about the hijack, but I think it has been valid to this point. Anyone buying a gen might want to know about remote start capabilities. One last point about that - the Honda 2000 and 1000 cannot be remote started.


----------



## Brew (Apr 27, 2007)

I bought a Boliy Pro3600Si. It is rated at 3000 max 3300. The real nice thing about this one it is only 68Lbs dry.Heres a link to the specs.

http://www.boliygenerator.com/Specifications.html

$990 price is alright also.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

We just bought the 2 Honda eu2000i package from CW. The flyer they sent out last week had ambiguous wording so the price for the pair and the parallel kit was $1900.00, with free shipping. The pair, in parallel, will start and run the A/C and the microwave and everything else. Nothing, not even the converter/charger has to be disconnected.
However, they are not as quiet as I expected (I'm not really sure what I expected, a hummmmm, nor are they as light as I expected, 45lbs each).
david


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

beachbum said:


> We just bought the 2 Honda eu2000i package from CW. The flyer they sent out last week had ambiguous wording so the price for the pair and the parallel kit was $1900.00, with free shipping. The pair, in parallel, will start and run the A/C and the microwave and everything else. Nothing, not even the converter/charger has to be disconnected.
> However, they are not as quiet as I expected (I'm not really sure what I expected, a hummmmm, nor are they as light as I expected, 45lbs each).
> david


My twins are 2+ years old and love them dearly - (Hondas not kids







)


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

beachbum said:


> We just bought the 2 Honda eu2000i package from CW. The flyer they sent out last week had ambiguous wording so the price for the pair and the parallel kit was $1900.00, with free shipping. The pair, in parallel, will start and run the A/C and the microwave and everything else. Nothing, not even the converter/charger has to be disconnected.
> However, they are not as quiet as I expected (I'm not really sure what I expected, a hummmmm, nor are they as light as I expected, 45lbs each).
> david


David,

I got the same flyer and could not make out what the "out the door" price was. Online is showing the Club Sale price as $2,149 for the package. I'm now guessing the flyer was an additional amount off the current Club Sale price.









Paul


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Paul,
Yes the flyer was confusing and it took me several calls and finally a talk with a CS supervisor. They took $350.00 off the "out the door" Club price (10% discount) and it has free shipping. Sale only lasts to the 25th and you have to "make" them honor the coupon.
david


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

beachbum said:


> Hey Paul,
> Yes the flyer was confusing and it took me several calls and finally a talk with a CS supervisor. They took $350.00 off the "out the door" Club price (10% discount) and it has free shipping. Sale only lasts to the 25th and you have to "make" them honor the coupon.
> david


David,
Thanks for the information. I think I may be placing a phone call as that's a great deal! Subtracting the parallel kit and 2 covers and that effectively puts each genny at just under $825.

Paul


----------

